# Converting my mum's van into a camper...



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

A slight change of pace to the musical side of life. I'm converting my mum's van into a small Van Life camper. Its not a massive van but she wants to be able to go away for weekends and be able to sleep in the van.

So I thought I'd film the little journey of converting the van and as this is off topic, I thought why not post it here. Not sure if anyone would be interested and if it offends anyone or people think its trash, then please delete thread.

I've filmed two parts so far...

Part 1

Clear Out and The Plan



Part 2

Removing Panels and The Wash


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2022)

This is my dream …one day 👍


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This is my dream …one day 👍


I've been getting sucked into Van Life videos and some of the conversions are truly amazing. There's even some guy who's put 800w of Solar Panels on his roof and actually has a full blown Film Composing rig in the back running Cubase! The thought of parking up at the base of a mountain and writing music sounds very appealing at t his point!

Nomadic Music Producer YouTube channel! I could see that happening in the future!😂


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I've been getting sucked into Van Life videos and some of the conversions are truly amazing. There's even some guy who's put 800w of Solar Panels on his roof and actually has a full blown Film Composing rig in the back running Cubase! The thought of parking up at the base of a mountain and writing music sounds very appealing at t his point!
> 
> Nomadic Music Producer YouTube channel! I could see that happening in the future!😂


Cool! Is that the same chap that posted on this very forum a short while ago? 

Love vans and had already watched your first video.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

Nomad vanlife Composer YouTube channel


Hi everyone, Thanks for providing an area here to share! 🙋‍♂️ So I re-started my Youtube channel mid January this year and I do split my content into vlogs about my vanlife and travels in my self converted campervan as composer and original music videos using footage I filmed myself with a...



vi-control.net


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! Is that the same chap that posted on this very forum a short while ago?
> 
> Love vans and had already watched your first video.


Yeah! That's him! haha! I've been curious about the necessary power for being able to pull this off and its clearly possible. 

Although, I'd need at least 1.21 gigawatts to run my touch screen


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

Are you planning to paint and upholster the entire interior of the van chromakey-green, for the occasional JonoDeck TM livestream on the road?


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Are you planning to paint and upholster the entire interior of the van chromakey-green, for the occasional JonoDeck TM livestream on the road?


Well this van is for my mum. So it would have to be something for the future


----------



## davidson (May 10, 2022)

I used to own a 1970's VW camper and _kind of_ renovated that - new floor, side panels etc. I did have grand plans on adding new electrics and what not but I broke up with my girlfriend not long after and she got the camper


----------



## NuNativs (May 10, 2022)

My wife and I did that for 2 years in a smaller Ford, not stand up van, and started a bunch of internet businesses on the road. It's great while you're young, but hard on the body when older. We take care of ourselves too. We now reside in a 37' fifth wheel with 3 slide outs.


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> My wife and I did that for 2 years in a smaller Ford, not stand up van, and started a bunch of internet businesses on the road. It's great while you're young, but hard on the body when older. We take care of ourselves too. We now reside in a 37' fifth wheel with 3 slide outs.


Wow that's amazing!


----------



## dzilizzi (May 10, 2022)

I watch a lot of those van life "show me your setup" videos. There are some really great setups out there. Looks like you have a big job ahead of you! Have fun.


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I watch a lot of those van life "show me your setup" videos. There are some really great setups out there. Looks like you have a big job ahead of you! Have fun.


Its quite an addictive thing and I've watched so many Van Life videos recently. Nice change of pace from watching Sample Library videos all the time!


----------



## jononotbono (May 18, 2022)

Ok, so I've just made a part 3 video. This one is on insulating the van...


----------



## jononotbono (May 18, 2022)

davidson said:


> I used to own a 1970's VW camper and _kind of_ renovated that - new floor, side panels etc. I did have grand plans on adding new electrics and what not but I broke up with my girlfriend not long after and she got the camper


I've been thinking about this question for a while. I'm sorry you broke up with your girlfriend and she got the camper...
But what's stopping you from getting another one? Make it the camper you've always dreamed of. Won't be the same, and nor will it necessarily be better (or worse) but it will be different! And usually, when doing something different, its ALWAYS BETTER! Do it!


----------



## davidson (May 19, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I've been thinking about this question for a while. I'm sorry you broke up with your girlfriend and she got the camper...
> But what's stopping you from getting another one? Make it the camper you've always dreamed of. Won't be the same, and nor will it necessarily be better (or worse) but it will be different! And usually, when doing something different, its ALWAYS BETTER! Do it!


Oh, it's on the cards for sure. The thing thats held me back more than anything so far is parking space, but yeah, one day...


----------



## el-bo (May 19, 2022)

Great job! Following with interest


----------



## MarcusD (May 19, 2022)

Been enjoying the videos. Can’t wait to see it finished. Any plans on travelling around and doing a series?


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Been enjoying the videos. Can’t wait to see it finished. Any plans on travelling around and doing a series?


That's a question. Hmmm, don't know. Could do a little tour on the Isle of Wight to start with? 😂


----------



## MarcusD (May 19, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> That's a question. Hmmm, don't know. Could do a little tour on the Isle of Wight to start with? 😂


If you have the time to, I wouldn’t rule it out!


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> If you have the time to, I wouldn’t rule it out!


I'll see what happens!


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 19, 2022)

I thought you found a way to turn your mum's van into this:


----------



## vancomposer (May 20, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> I've been getting sucked into Van Life videos and some of the conversions are truly amazing. There's even some guy who's put 800w of Solar Panels on his roof and actually has a full blown Film Composing rig in the back running Cubase! The thought of parking up at the base of a mountain and writing music sounds very appealing at t his point!
> 
> Nomadic Music Producer YouTube channel! I could see that happening in the future!😂


Heck YEAH MAN! GO for it!

I assume that dude is me but very cool another vancomposer will be on the road soon! 

As for conversion advice there is tons of good videos and you mentioned something in your first is converting in regards to your climate zone. I am mostly in very dry and desert climate in the US and living in it full time for 4+ years. So since you are doing it more as for a weekender you can build out a bit different.

Anyways good luck and following along!


----------



## Roger Newton (May 20, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> That's a question. Hmmm, don't know. Could do a little tour on the Isle of Wight to start with? 😂


The last time I was on the Isle of Wight was in 1970. Glad it's still there. Actually, last year I did a co-write of sorts with a composer who lives on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## jononotbono (May 22, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> The last time I was on the Isle of Wight was in 1970. Glad it's still there. Actually, last year I did a co-write of sorts with a composer who lives on the Isle of Wight.


It's still here. Are you? Please tell me you're working with Wet Leg... or Mark King! I'm available but not as cool as those fucks... so I'm definitely not available 😂


----------



## Kony (May 23, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> The last time I was on the Isle of Wight was in 1970.


Were you at the festival?


----------



## jononotbono (May 23, 2022)

Kony said:


> Were you at the festival?


Good question!


----------



## Roger Newton (May 23, 2022)

Yes I was at the Festival.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 23, 2022)

Nephew bought a van to convert, spent a few months during covid (or I should say the worst of covid) working on it, and made a small fortune selling it.

I was sure he was going to lose a large fortune.


----------



## vancomposer (May 23, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Nephew bought a van to convert, spent a few months during covid (or I should say the worst of covid) working on it, and made a small fortune selling it.
> 
> I was sure he was going to lose a large fortune.


Yeah vanlife and anything RV totally blew up. I bought my van January 2018, converted it and then went fulltime traveling. Couldn't say it was super crowded here in the western USA but for sure read some closing down in Europe, especially Portugal and Spain. Van prices also went through the roof and took my one year to finally get a bike rack shipped. I expect it to calm down again though and then you can buy tons of used van conversions.


----------



## TonalDynamics (May 24, 2022)

I tried to warn ya about that MUSIC LIFE.


----------



## vancomposer (May 24, 2022)

TonalDynamics said:


> I tried to warn ya about that MUSIC LIFE.


And that's what happens if you don't listen! 😄


----------



## TonalDynamics (May 24, 2022)

vancomposer said:


> And that's what happens if you don't listen! 😄


Rad.


----------



## jononotbono (May 26, 2022)

I've been a bit swamped in the past week but finally made the next video. I re did the floor!


----------



## jononotbono (May 26, 2022)

vancomposer said:


> And that's what happens if you don't listen! 😄


I just currently use the Apple backgrounds. 😂


----------



## jononotbono (May 30, 2022)

Part 5 Episode 1 of me fitting the ceiling. Had to split the video into two parts to make them more manageable to watch!


----------



## jononotbono (May 30, 2022)

And here's the second video on the ceiling. Next video is putting the lighting in and talking a bit about the electrics


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 13, 2022)

Been a bit busy doing other stuff but I have finally made the next video. This time a little look at the lighting and battery pack.


----------

